# vr6 vf supercharged stage 2 issue



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

I installed this kit about 2 weeks ago vf stage 2 8 psi 30 injectors c2 chip tell me what you guys think about this thanks.


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

numbers are a little low depending on the other mods, but whats up with the a/f? and i see you have a 6 rib belt, could have some belt slip

edit: what are the other mods if any?


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Delete suitcase Eurosport spark plug wires that's about it pretty much stock...


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

well, those numbers are pretty close then. I THINK vf tested them will a 2.5in catback. the stage 2 vf kits were rated at 280hp and 250ftlbs at the CRANK. take into account about 15% drivetrain loss (42ish-hp). 


you have a wideband?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Any maf or o2 related codes?

Your fueling is way off all the way throughout, definitely wouldn't rev past 5 until you get it sorted. Theres plenty more power once you get it sorted


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm getting the wideband install this week and I'm gonna plug it in tomorrow see if any codes do you guys think could be any chip issues or fuel pump related? The guy at the Dyno told me is defenetly chip or maf he thinks the car seem to be running on stock computer .he's not a Vw tech that's why I made this post thanks guys for info


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

When I had vf stage 2 and c2 software I netted about the same. I was quite disappointed with low hp and ended up going turbo. Is that a v9 or was it when they switched to a different charger?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

HP numbers look right for a V9 on 8psi. But the air fuels are not looking good at all. Do you have the GIAC stage II chip?


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Is a v9 and im running c2 chip I installed the boost gauge today and it show 5 .5 psi im lost!! when I bought the kit the guy told me he was pushing 8 so I dont know. I need help


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...suevargas0685/20130218_153553_zpse2cd156f.mp4


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Is this normal? Once the car warm up is good doesnt really move anymore


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

joshuaracing said:


> Is a v9 and im running c2 chip I installed the boost gauge today and it show 5 .5 psi im lost!! when I bought the kit the guy told me he was pushing 8 so I dont know. I need help


belt slip :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Loss of boost is definitely belt slip.


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

First gear and second gear pulls good but third under boost I feel the car start to hesitate and loss power. How do I fix that just get a new belt?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

joshuaracing said:


> First gear and second gear pulls good but third under boost I feel the car start to hesitate and loss power. How do I fix that just get a new belt?


New belt, check the pulleys for remnants of the old belt. Shreds of the old belt will decrease the life of the new belt.


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks I'll do that . where can I get a new belt?


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

dude that bolt and pully is moving side to side.. wtf:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

catalina2.o said:


> dude that bolt and pully is moving side to side.. wtf:screwy:



x2

Just saw that. Check the pulley bolt. If the pulley bolt is tight, then you might need a rebuild as the pulley is moving in and out.


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh the love you will have at 8 plus....


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

After c2 reflashed the chip last week and headers and 2.5 cat back with maganaflow muffler


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Before and after. Still leans out. 6 psi we didnt red line 

Chip?
Maf?

Do I need an raising fpr ?
Does anybody ever had this problem?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Any failcodes with Vag-com? C2 software is written for the stock fpr/obd2~3bar. Afr wideband says?


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Im gonna connect it today 

Afr idle-13.5 to 14.5 

Under load 10.0 once it hits 5k start raising when it get close to 
6 im already at 14.0

I dont see why my car Is in need of gas when im running 30 
injectors and c2 ship stage 2 and low boost 6 psi

After c2 reflashed the chip. Lets say. Im 3rd gear at 3k to 4k rpm and I floor it the car bogs out for a sencond. Then it goes the only time thats doesnt do it is when im at high or drive the car a lil hard it wont do it . It doesnt bother me that much but I dont think thats normal and that was after c2 reflashed 

First dyno no exhaust second dyno 2.5 cat back


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

are you using the 4 inch maf housing with the c2 chip? how old is the MAF?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Yareka said:


> Any maf or o2 related codes?


maf code is your issue, ecu has no idea how much air you are moving.


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes im running 4 inch housing and c2 
last night I unplugged the mass and the car still runs like if I did nothing 

Im getting the mass sensor this days

Thanks guys


----------



## joshuaracing (Sep 29, 2005)

Update

Thanks to a guy here in vortex got a second hand maf sensor hook it up today and that was it a/f seems to be ok not leaning on boost anymore. Thanks again for all the info


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

I made 250whp with 205tq at 7psi...


----------

